# Fort Pickens Pier, 08-02-2010



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

All my Sisters and I arrived at 5am, it was deathly hot, no breeze and the bay slick as glass, water was crystal clear with some Sargassum seaweed in it and a hard current going westward. We watched a King brought in about 5:45am. Spanish were in and out, mostly too small to keep but we managed 5 keepers. Small Elys were under the pier, large Hardtails and large Elys were occasionally around. We left around 11am, stopping at one of the parking lots on the Gulf side to check out the June grass for Surf fishing tmo, it looked mostly clear with the grass piled up on the bottom in some of the deep spots.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

nice spanish


----------

